# BenQ RL2455HM oder Asus Alternative?



## EpicTobias (16. März 2016)

*Hi Community,*

ich plane die Neuanschaffung eines neuen Monitors.

Er soll folgende Kriterien erfüllen:

24 Zoll (27 Zoll erscheinen mir persönlich zu groß, da ich dann nicht das gesamte Bild wahrnehmen kann)
Full HD (keine höhere Auflösung)
40% Office/Windows Arbeit und 60% Games
sehr gute und kräftige Farben
Schwarz sollte auch Schwarz sein
entspanntes Arbeiten sollte möglich sein, da ich lange am Bildschirm sitze (habe gelesen, dass einige Monitore weniger Blau-Anteil im Bild haben um die Augen zu entlasten)
möglichst kristallklares Bild (kein verwaschenes Bild)
kein Clouding (also auf einem einfarbig dunklen Bild hellere Stellen beim Bildschirm)
HDMI/DVI/DP-Anschlüsse
integrierte Boxen sind kein Muss-Have
Höhenverstellung nicht zwingend notwendig, da ich hierbei auf eine VESA-Tischhalterung ausweichen kann
keine Schlieren beim Zocken (hauptsächlich MOBAs/RTS/Action-Games)
60Hz sollten ausreichen, denn mein PC packt eh nicht mehr 30 FPS in den meisten Games.
gutes Design des Monitors
Preis unter 300 EUR (umso günstiger - umso besser  )

Nach langen Recherchen ist mir zuerst der RL2455HM von BenQ ins Auge gestochen. Allerdings beanstandeten hier ja viele die TN-Panel Technologie, insofern das die Farben nicht kräftig seien und das Schwarz kein Schwarz sei.

Asus scheint ja auch bekannt zu sein für gute Spielemonitore, z. B. der VG248QE. Welches Modell würdet ihr an Hand der o. a. Kriterien empfehlen?
*
Vielen Dank im Voraus und LG*


----------



## adon67 (16. März 2016)

Naja wenn dir das Design wichtig ist hast du wohl sowieso nicht die richtigen Monitore bisher angeschaut . Und bist du dir wirklich sicher das dir 24" reichen? Wenn man mal 27" will man nie mehr zurück...

24" (60,96cm) Dell UltraSharp U2415


----------



## EpicTobias (16. März 2016)

290 EUR für ein IPS-Panel.

27 Zoll finde ich persönlich für 1 Meter Abstand zu groß.

Hmmm, also das Design hat mich jetzt aber auch nicht vom Hocker. Aber ist auch keine Priorität. Ich bezweifel aber, dass ein IPS-Panel einen hervorragenden Schwarzwert und kräftige Farben hat. Der Vorteil von IPS Panels liegt doch eher in in der Blickwinkelstabilität. Und die spielt keine Rolle für mich, da ich direkt vor dem Monitor sitze 

Der Dell kostet soviel wie der VG248QE, aber ich bezweifel dass der Dell mithalten kann.

(P.S.: Absolutes K.O. Kriterium ist 1920x1200px. Zwingend sind 1920x1080px, also 16:9 Ratio)

EDIT: Wäre der BENQ XL2420T Eurer Ansicht eine gute Alternative?


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

Bei deinen Anforderungen, Iiyama XB2483HSU B2.
Den gibts auch ohne Höhenverstellung.


----------



## LukasGregor (16. März 2016)

ich glaub eher, dass der Dell den Asus fertig macht...die Auflösung finden viele zum Arbeiten besser.

in der Kategorieist ein U2515H wohl die beste Lösung.
alternativ auch der P2416D.

IPS hat wohl die besten Farben, VA hat bessere Schwarzwerte.
z.Bsp.:
XB2483HSU-B1


----------



## EpicTobias (16. März 2016)

*@JoM79:*
Also irgendwie bin ich etwas enttäuscht von den Antworten in diesem Thema. Es wird nicht im geringsten auf die vorgeschlagenen Monitore eingegangen, sondern es wird immer nur die persönliche Empfehlung gegeben, die bereits in 100 verschiedenen Themen gegeben wurde. Wirkt wie Copy&Paste ohne auf meine persönlichen Wünsche bzw. Vorschläge einzugehen 

Ich bitte eventuell mal auf meine entsprechenden Vorschläge aus den beiden Posts einzugehen. Denn Hersteller wie Liyama, AOC und LG kommen für mich nicht in Frage. Eine Geschmackssache eben.


*@LukasGregor:
*Ich suche aber nicht nach einer Auflösung größer als 1920x1080px.


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

IPS und VA geben sich bei den Farben nicht viel.
Der Schwarzwert von VA ist aber mindestens 3x mal besser.
Man sollten auch nicht von den besten Farben ausgehen, sondern von den realistischsten.
Gibt genug Leute die die Sättigung hochdrehen und sich über knallbunte Farben freuen.

Edit:
Warum kommen die Hersteller nicht in Frage?
Dazu kommt, dass du einen hervorragenden Schwarzwert haben willst.
Da fallen IPS und TN eh flach, da musst du VA nehmen.
Btw, wenn du die gleiche Frage hunderte Male beantwortet hast, würde deine Antwort auch immer kürzer werden.


----------



## LukasGregor (16. März 2016)

1. stimmt deine Aussage zu den Farben von IPS nicht.
2. müssen wir eine eigene Meinung haben...warumbist du den hier? - für Tipps...
3. Festlegen auf Marken ist nie sinnvoll.
4. wenn 500 mal das Selbe gefragt wird und es keine neuen Monitore/Erkenntnisse gibt, wird sich die Antwort nicht ändern.
5. was willst du zu den Monitoren hören? - Bestätigung?


----------



## EpicTobias (16. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> IPS und VA geben sich bei den Farben nicht viel.
> Der Schwarzwert von VA ist aber mindestens 3x mal besser.
> Man sollten auch nicht von den besten Farben ausgehen, sondern von den realistischsten.
> Gibt genug Leute die die Sättigung hochdrehen und sich über knallbunte Farben freuen.



Ausgewaschen, also zu extrem realistisch  mag ich auch nicht. Knallbunt ist auch unrealistisch. Also bevorzuge ich leicht knallige Farben 

Sowie ich das recherchiert habe, werden bei den Herstellern Asus und BenQ hauptsächlich TN-Panels eingesetzt?

Was spricht gegen:
1.  BenQ RL2455HM 
2.  Asus VG248QE
3. BenQ XL2420T ?


----------



## EpicTobias (16. März 2016)

LukasGregor schrieb:


> 1. stimmt deine Aussage zu den Farben von IPS nicht.
> 2. müssen wir eine eigene Meinung haben...warumbist du den hier? - für Tipps...
> 3. Festlegen auf Marken ist nie sinnvoll.
> 4. wenn 500 mal das Selbe gefragt wird und es keine neuen Monitore/Erkenntnisse gibt, wird sich die Antwort nicht ändern.
> 5. was willst du zu den Monitoren hören? - Bestätigung?



Nein, natürlich nicht. Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich will einfach verstehen können, warum Ihr diese 3 Modelle nicht empfehlen würdet. Um für mich abzuschätzen wie wichtig diese Kontrapunkte für mich sind.

Habe hier noch einen Dell 2312HM rumstehen und finde das Bild nicht so extrem scharf und die Farben auch nicht so kräftig. Deswegen bin ich noch nicht so extrem überzeugt von IPS.


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

EpicTobias schrieb:


> Ausgewaschen, also zu extrem realistisch  mag ich auch nicht. Knallbunt ist auch unrealistisch. Also bevorzuge ich leicht knallige Farben
> 
> Sowie ich das recherchiert habe, werden bei den Herstellern Asus und BenQ hauptsächlich TN-Panels eingesetzt?
> 
> ...





EpicTobias schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht. Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich will einfach verstehen können, warum Ihr diese 3 Modelle nicht empfehlen würdet. Um für mich abzuschätzen wie wichtig diese Kontrapunkte für mich sind.
> 
> Habe hier noch einen Dell 2312HM rumstehen und finde das Bild nicht so extrem scharf und die Farben auch nicht so kräftig. Deswegen bin ich noch nicht so extrem überzeugt von IPS.



Da hast du aber nicht viel recherchiert, weil die Aussage mit den TN Panels so nicht stimmt.
Dazu reicht es schon auf Geizhals zu gehen und nach den verwendeten Panelarten zu gucken.
Dann siehst du, dass Asus auch sehr oft IPS verbaut und BenQ VA.

Was gegen die Monitore spricht, ist hauptsächlich dein Wunsch nach einem sehr guten Schwarzwert, den gibts momentan nur mit VA.
Im Einzelnen sprechen gegen:
BenQ RL2455HM: Die relative schlechte Overdriveeinbindung und dkaum Ergonomie.
Asus VG248QE: Nicht flimmerfrei.
BenQ XL2420T: Veraltet, gibt mittlerweile 2 Nachfolger die vieles besser machen.
Nur um mal die Hauptpunkte zu nennen


----------



## EpicTobias (16. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da hast du aber nicht viel recherchiert, weil die Aussage mit den TN Panels so nicht stimmt.
> Dazu reicht es schon auf Geizhals zu gehen und nach den verwendeten Panelarten zu gucken.
> Dann siehst du, dass Asus auch sehr oft IPS verbaut und BenQ VA. *-> Sind da empfehlenswerte Modelle für Teilzeitspieler dabei?*
> 
> ...



BenQ RL2455HM: Die relative schlechte Overdriveeinbindung und dkaum Ergonomie. *-> Sprich langsames Display, eventuell Schlieren? Fallen die denn wirklich auf beim normalen Benutzen oder fällt das echt nur Enthusiasten auf? Das zweite kann man durch eine Tischhalterung wett machen.*
Asus VG248QE: Nicht flimmerfrei. -*> Klingt für mich sehr unangenehm. Wundere mich nur, dass so viele Pro-ESportler das Display verwenden* 
BenQ XL2420T: Veraltet, gibt mittlerweile 2 Nachfolger die vieles besser machen. *-> Aber schweineteuer, wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass Du die XL2430er Serie meinst?*


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

1.Nein, der Overdrive neigt aber zum Übersteuern.
Dh du hast bei Bewegungen Artefakte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.Profis bekommen ihre Hardware getellt, die suchen sich das nicht aus.
3.Nen 2420T bekommst du nur noch gebraucht, der ist schon 2 Jahre EOL.
Je nach Ausführung ist er auch nicht flimmerfrei.

Was willst du eigentlich mit nem 144Hz Monitor, ich denke dein PC packt eh nicht mehr als 30fps?
Oder hast du vor, da demnächst aufzurüsten.

Und was hast du jetzt für einen Monitor und warum bist du mit dem nicht mehr zufrieden?


----------



## EpicTobias (16. März 2016)

Ich brauche kein 144Hz, aber viele neue Monitore haben das eben drin. 

Aufrüsten ja, aber selbst dann bin der Kandidat, der nicht so auf 144Hz steht. Ich empfinde ein Bild mit 30 FPS als angenehm und flüssig.

Aktuell hatte ich einen Dell 2312HM an meinem Notebook, der aber leider den Geist aufgegeben hat. Deswegen nutze ich derzeit den Monitor von meinem Sony VGN-AW41XH/Q. Mir gefallen irgendwie die Designs von Asus und BenQ, Bin aber natürlich auch offen für andere Empfehlungen.

Gibt es denn nix "Vernünftiges" bei Asus oder BenQ?


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

Dann entscheid erstmal was dir am wichtigsten ist.
Momentan habe ich das Gefühl, es muss unbedingt nen Asus oder BenQ sein, warum auch immer.

Wenn du zB den RL2455 direkt mit dem XB2483 vergleichst, dann würde ich aufgrund der besseren Overdrive Steuerung, des wesentlich besseren Schwarzwertes und der Ergonomie, den Iiyama nehmen.


----------



## EpicTobias (16. März 2016)

Habe im Hinterkopf, dass Liyama keine Spielemonitore sind. War jedenfalls vor 5 Jahren so 

Aber kann ja nicht sein, dass alle Asus und BenQ Monitore gegen einen 200 EUR teuren Liyama abstinken!?  Klar, ok Dell in 25 oder 24 Zoll, aber das ist doch eher was Grafiker denke ich.

Wozu bieten denn Hersteller, die speziell auf Spieler aus sind, wie BenQ und Asus Monitore in ner Range von 200 bis 700 EUR an? Nur wegen 144Hz und 3D?


----------



## LukasGregor (16. März 2016)

Nur die Marke sagt doch noch lange nicht das es gut ist...

du solltest aufhören das zu glauben, was Herrsteller schreiben ....nur weil Gaming auf dem Produkt steht, heißt das nicht, dass es ein gutes Produkt ist. (Vergleiche Hifi-KH und "High-End-Gamingheadsets")


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

Iiyama mit zwei i, das ist kein L vor.
Schuldige, verstehe nur nicht, warum das immer alle verkehrt schreiben.

Mittlerweile hat so ziemlich jeder Hersteller "Gamermonitore" im Angebot, damit lässt sich halt gut Geld verdienen.
Vor allem wird vieles angepriesen, was für Gaming unerlässlich sein soll.

Guck dir doch mal deine Anforderungen an.
Dir reichen 30fps für ein flüssiges Spielgefühl.
Da fallen 144Hz Monitore schon mal raus, weil vollkommen unnötig.
Bleiben wir also bei den 60Hz Monitoren.
Der RL2455HM hat Funktionen, die einem Gamer Vorteile bringen sollen.
Nur weisst du überhaupt um die Funktionen und willst du sie explizit nutzen?
Oder willst willst du einfach nur einen guten Monitor zum zocken?


----------



## EpicTobias (16. März 2016)

Der letzte Satz trifft es: Ich will einen guten Monitor mit dem ich zocken kann, der tolle Farben hat, gut aussieht und ich auch viel "Windows-Arbeit" verrichten kann, sprich auch augenschonend.

Lieb wäre es, wenn ich eben eine kleine Auswahl hätte:

1. Iiyama, ok.
2. Was gebe es noch für Alternativen von Asus, Benq, etc.?

(P.S, nur zusätzliche Frage.: Mir ist gerade der Asus ASUS MX259H aufgefallen wegen dem Design, taugt der was?)


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

Also technisch gute Monitore kann ich empfehlen.

Aber wenn das Aussehen und Marken so eine grosse Rollen spielen, dann bin ich raus.


----------



## EpicTobias (16. März 2016)

Also kannst Du *NUR* Iiyama empfehlen?


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

Ich könnte auch Dell, LG, AOC, NEC oder Eizo empfehlen.
Nur bietet der Iiyama ein gutes P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## EpicTobias (16. März 2016)

Ja, irgendwie alle bis auf Asus und BenQ, da bekommt man irgendwie den Eindruck die Hersteller wären schlecht 

Was hältst von dem Asus MX259H?


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

Es geht mir darum, dass du dich, warum auch immer, auf nur 2 Hersteller festgelegt hast.
Jetzt willst du unbedingt nen Monitor von einem dieser Hersteller haben.
Ein Monitor der zu den von dir genannten Anforderungen im Startpost passt, willst du nicht.
Stattdessen findest du jetzt wieder nen Asus Monitor der "schön" aussieht und viel zu teuer ist.

Habe dir Empfehlung gegeben, der Rest liegt bei dir.
Damit du aber nicht meinst ich empfehle dir keinen Asus oder Benq, hier bitte
BenQ EW2440L, 24" (9H.LAGLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS PB248Q LED, 24" (90LMGH001Q02251C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## EpicTobias (16. März 2016)

Ok, dann haben wir ja schon einmal mit dem Iiyama und Dell 4 Monitore zus Auswahl.

Krasser preislicher Unterschied zwischen den beiden Empfehlungen bei BenQ und Asus. Der Asus müsste dann ja viel besser sein?

Schade, dass der ASUS 16:10 hat


----------



## Hennemi (16. März 2016)

Nur weil etwas teuer ist, ist es noch lange nicht besser. Bei großen Firmen zahlt man oft auch einfach für den Namen. 
JoM79 hat dir schon sehr gute Monitore empfohlen.

Ich würde dir auch zu einem iiyama raten. P/L stimmt und entspricht deinen Anforderungen. Es wäre jetzt quasi nur noch dein "Geschmack" der entscheidend ist.


----------



## adon67 (17. März 2016)

Nur so am Rande... Du Kategorisiert alle Monitore nach ihren Anwendungen. Gaming, Grafik, Arbeiten. Aber ein Gaming Monitor der 120hz hat ist auch zum arbeiten viel angenehmer als ein Standard 150€ Monitor. Ich z.B hasse es wenn der Monitor langen input lag hat und nur 60hz, auch wenn ich nur yt vids schaue etc. Du hast ja selber geschrieben "Kristallklares Bild". 

Und schaue bitte nicht aufs Design, hauptsache er taugt was. Man bewertet ja auch kein PC anhand seines Case.

25" (63,50cm) Asus MX Serie MX259H silber

Der hat schönes Design, ist 16|9 und von deiner Lieblingsmarke


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

Entschuldigt meine kurze Abstinenz 

Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht die in Frage kommenden Monitore in eine Tabelle aufzulisten mit technischen Details und deren Bewertung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mich freuen Eure Meinung zu meiner Bewertung zu hören, ob Ihr es genau so seht. Auch habe ich leider oft bei aktuellen Dell-Monitoren gelesen, dass relativ viel Clouding, sprich ungleichmäßig ausgeleuchtetes Panel vorkommen soll. Kann mir das jemand bestätigen oder es verneinen?

*LG

EDIT: Das Punktesystem gewichtet und bewertet gleichzeitig. Manchmal ist 4 die höchste Bewertung, manchmal 2. Im Fall, wenn 2 die höchste Zahl in der Zeile ist, dann ist diese Kategorie weniger wichtig, als eine mit max. 2.*


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Wenn du jetzt noch dein Punktesystem erklärst, dann könnte man aus deiner Tabelle mehr herauslesen.

Das was bei den Dell Monitoren meinst, ist Backlightbleeding.
Davon sind so ziemlich alle IPS Monitore mehr oder minder stark betroffen.
Bei TN oder VA ist das weniger ein Problem.


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

Ergänzt, siehe oben.

Ist dieses Backlight-Bleeding sehr störend bei den IPS? Bei meinem alten 2312HM hab das gar nicht erkennen können.

Rechtfertigen die Vorteile von IPS dieses Backlightbleeding?


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach nicht.
Bin sowieso ein Fan von VA.
In deiner Tabelle vergleichst du auch völlig verschiedene Farbraumabdeckungen miteinander.
Falls du dir erhoffst, dass ne hohe Farbraumabdeckung=gute Farben sind, dann muss ich dich enttäuschen.


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

Hmm, ok. Hat Dell bzw. der Asus denn keine guten Farben?

Ich meine viele der Modelle werden ja auch im Grafikbereich eingesetzt, da können die nicht schlecht sein, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Dazu musst du in Tests gucken.


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dazu musst du in Tests gucken.



Zu den neuen Dells finde ich keine Test bisher. Auf Amazon auch kaum/keine Bewertungen. Auf Amazon US finde ich Bewertungen, eigentlich sehr Positive, bis auf das Bleeding.

Wie stehst Du zu einem Panel, welches glossy, also nicht matt ist?


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Auf Kriegsfuss.
Mag ich nicht, sehr nervig bei Lichteinfall und dunklen Hintergründen.


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

Also sprich Deine Empfehlung/en aus meiner Tabelle wäre/n?


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Iiyama 60Hz und BenQ 144Hz.


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Iiyama 60Hz und BenQ 144Hz.



Ok, klare Aussage. Warum keinen der beiden Asus?


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Der MX hat so gut wie keine Ergonomie und ist 50€ zu teuer.
Der VG ist nicht flimmerfrei.


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

Ok, danke für Deine Meinung und Begründung. Zum Vergleich würde ich gerne noch ein paar andere Meinungen hören (brauche das immer um eine eigene Entscheidung treffen zu können), deswegen poste ich jetzt noch einmal die Tabelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Warum hast du eigentlich 3 Punkte für IPS matt und nur 2 für AMVA+ matt vergeben?
Btw, bei FHD 60Hz ist es völlig egal ob du DP, DVI oder HDMI nimmst, bei 144Hz macht DP oder DVI Duallink auch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

Weil IPS mehr Farben bietet, bessere Blickwinkelstabilität hat (nicht so wichtig). Allgemein wird IPS ja als hochwertiger angesehen. Leider gibt es bei Dell, Asus und BenQ keine VA-Panels, jedenfalls nicht in einem Monitor, der in Frage kommt.

Das ist keine Bewertung bei den Anschlüssen, sondern die Anzahl der Anschlüsse.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Oh, hatte nicht nach der Anzahl geguckt.

IPS bietet nicht mehr Farben oder bessere Blickwinkel als VA.
Jede Panelart hat da ihre Vor-und Nachteile.
Wenn man nach deinen Punkten geht, wäre ich bei AMVA+ matt und 3 Punkten, sowie IPS matt mit 2 Punkten.
TN matt hätte auch 2 Punkte.


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

Aber immerhin fehlen bis TN/VA bis zu 20% der Farben, die ein Mensch wahrnehmen kann. Fällt das nicht extrem auf?

Oder ist IPS nur ein Hype?


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Wer sagt denn das da 20% der Farben fehlen?


----------



## Hennemi (18. März 2016)

Ich denke mit IPS und VA macht man nichts falsch. Aus meiner Sicht hat man bei VA ein "schöneres" Schwarz, während ich beim IPS die Farben als angenehmer erachte. Dazu ist ein mattes Display angenehmer wie ein glänzendes.
Am besten wird es sein wenn du dir einige Monitore in echt mal anschauen kannst.


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

*@JoM79:* Na ja, wenn die Farbabdeckung beim Dell 99% SRGB ist und bei einem anderen 80% NTSC, dann fehlt doch was, oder nicht? 

*@Hennemi :* Was meinst mit angenehmer bei den Farben? Was spricht Deiner Meinung nach gegen TN? JoM79 hat ja das BenQ-TN-Panel empfohlen?


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

EpicTobias schrieb:


> *@JoM79:* Na ja, wenn die Farbabdeckung beim Dell 99% SRGB ist und bei einem anderen 80% NTSC, dann fehlt doch was, oder nicht?


Ich zitier mich mal selber.


JoM79 schrieb:


> In deiner Tabelle vergleichst du auch völlig verschiedene Farbraumabdeckungen miteinander.


Zudem reden wir hier von einer Farb*raum*abdeckung.


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

Habe leider bei manchen Monitoren keine SRGB Abdeckung gefunden. Also willst Dur mir damit sagen, dass im Grunde genommen alle Monitore von meiner Tabelle die selben Farben darstellen können, sprich, dass ich keine Unterschiede sehen werde?


----------



## Hennemi (18. März 2016)

EpicTobias schrieb:


> *@Hennemi :* Was meinst mit angenehmer bei den Farben? Was spricht Deiner Meinung nach gegen TN? JoM79 hat ja das BenQ-TN-Panel empfohlen?



Mit angenehmer meine ich, dass ich das Gefühl habe sie sind lebendiger / natürlich. Das TN Panel von dem empfohlenen BenQ kenne ich nicht, weshalb ich zu dem nichts sagen kann. Bei anderen TN Panels habe ich nur die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie, aus meiner Sicht, entdweder sehr blass oder total überstrahlt wirkten (selbst mit Einstellungen). Wie gesagt, am besten schaut man sich Monitor in echt an. Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Die Unterschiede die du siehst haben mit der Farbtreue zu tun.
Die rein darstellbaren Farben sind bei 8bit 16,7Millionen, egal welches Panel.


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

Hmm, das wird immer komplizierter: Der eine sagt, dass TN-Panels tolle satte Farben haben, der andere, dass es zu matt sei. IPS einmal kräftige Farben, dann wieder nicht. Einmal schwarz toll, dann wieder nicht. Ich drehe noch durch


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Schwarz toll=OLED.
Schwarz gut=VA.
Schwarz dunkelgrau= IPS und TN.

Wenn du die Farbsättigung hoch drehst, hast du immer kräftige Farben, hat dann aber mit der Realität nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

Also hat ein IPS Panel bis auf auf den Blickwinkel kaum Vorteile gegenüber einem TN Panel (außer man ist Grafikdesigner/Fotograf?)?

Habe mal wegen dem Asus VG248QE recherchiert, einige sagen er hat Flickering, andere nicht. Was ist denn nun Sache? Er soll ja gutes Schwarz und gute Farben haben.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Ja der flimmert, naja das Backlight flimmert.
Kommt halt drauf an, wie empfindlich derjenige ist.
Zum Schwarz, siehe mein letzter Post.
Das sind die Farben des Asus im sRGB Modus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und im normalen Modus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal zum Vergleich ein Monitor der primär für die Bildbearbeitung gedacht ist im sRGB Modus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier zum nachlesen zum Verständnis der delteE 94 Werte
Lexikon Monitor | DeltaE 94

IPS hat bessere Farben, nur ist das nicht so extrem wie es manche gerne darstellen.


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

Wie nimmt man denn das Flimmern wahr? Also wirkt das dann so, als ob man eine LED ganz schnell an und aus macht?

Test Monitor Asus VG248QE Teil 9 <- Da steht nix von Flimmern.

Das mit "IPS hat bessere Farben" erscheint mit mittlerweile nur ein Argument für Fotografen etc. zu ein und bei den günstigeren Geräten eher wie Marketing.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Test Monitor Asus VG248QE Teil 7 ganz unten auf der Seite.
Sehen kannst du es durch eine Handykamera, wenn man die Helligkeit unter 100 stellt.
Je mehr man sich der 0% Marke nähert, desto schlimmer wird es.
Äussern tut sich dass in schneller ermüdenden Augen, über tränende Augen, hin zu Kopfschmerzen und sogar Schlafstörungen.
Jeder reagiert da anders drauf, nur warum ein eventuelles Problem schaffen, welches bei flimmerfreien Monitoren nicht vorhanden ist?


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

Hmm, ich denke ich werde da empfindlich sein. Bei neuen Samsung TVs mit 100Hz muss ich mich schon fast übergeben bei diesen viel zu schnellen unrealistischen Bewegungen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Das Eine hat doch mit dem Anderen überhaupt nix zu tun
Und wenn dir 100Hz zu schnelle Bewegungen macht, was willst du dann mit 144Hz?


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

Die 144Hz sind mir pappegal. Bildqualität zählt und Design des Monitors. Wenn er dann eben 144Hz, muss ich sie ja nicht nutzen. Ich denke aber, auch dass diese "Schnelligkeitseffekt" mir nur beim TV auffällt, weil sich Figuren in echt nun einmal nicht so schnell bewegen


----------



## 442 (18. März 2016)

Diese interpolierten Soap-Opera Effekt (wirklich schon bei 100Hz? Nicht erst bei 400Hz und mehr?)  kannst du aber nicht mit einem 144Hz Monitor und dessen viel flüssigerem Bildaufbau vergleichen. Mal abgesehen davon, das schon festgestellt wurde, dass dir wohl 60Hz mehr als ausreichen. Und die 144Hz auch nichts mit dem Monitor-Flickern des Asus zutun haben. 

_Edit: Kommt das Flickern eigentlich von der PWM des Backlights?_


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Dann nimm 60Hz.
144Hz zu kaufen um ihn auf 60Hz laufen zu lassen 
Zum Rest wurde ja mittlerweile auch genug gesagt.


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

Nen Porsche muss man ja auch nicht immer mit voller Leistung fahren 
*
ICH WÜRDE GERNE ANDERE MEINUNGEN HÖREN. (Eventuell mag ich Iiyama ja nicht **) ALSO WÄRE ES NETT, WENN ICH MEHR LEUTE AN DER DISKUSSION BETEILIGEN,* komme mir vor wie am Iiyama-Verakufsstand


----------



## 442 (18. März 2016)

EpicTobias schrieb:


> Nen Porsche muss man ja auch nicht immer mit voller Leistung fahren



Autovergleiche klappen leider nie wirklich. Mit nem Porsche dauerhaft Volllast zu verfahren ist ja auch kaum möglich. Das kannst du vielleicht beim Moped machen, aber selbst da läufst du manchmal Gefahr aus der Kurve zu fliegen. Mit 'nem Monitor passiert dir das so schnell nicht, egal wieviel Hz du anliegen hast.



EpicTobias schrieb:


> ICH WÜRDE GERNE ANDERE MEINUNGEN HÖREN. (Eventuell mag ich Iiyama ja nicht *) ALSO WÄRE ES NETT, WENN ICH MEHR LEUTE AN DER DISKUSSION BETEILIGEN,* komme mir vor wie am Iiyama-Verakufsstand



Wir empfehlen dir hier den Iiyama, weil er einfach genau das bietet was du suchst. Wir verdienen ja (leider) nichts daran, wenn du ihn dir kaufst.


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

Also wenn ich mir die Kommentare zum Iiyama unten am Ende durchlesen, dann untermauert das meine Kritik zum Iiyama:

Test Monitor Iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU-B1 Teil 9


----------



## 442 (18. März 2016)

Leichte Unschärfe empfinde ich bei 27 Zoll (wie auf prad.de) und Full HD auch, sofern ich meinen üblichen Sitzabstand einhalte.
Zu Blickwinkeln und Kontrast kann ich nicht viel sagen. Einer meint aber er glaubt an ein defektes Gerät, was ich so auch denken würde.

Wenn er dir nicht gefällt, musst du ihn ja nicht bestellen. Allerdings gibt es auch viel Lob für diesen Monitor, vorallem hier im Forum. Ich würde ihm eine Chance geben, wie du das am Ende siehst, kannst nur _DU _entscheiden.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Dann kauf den Asus VG248QE, eigentlich willst du ihn doch haben und suchst nur Gründe dafür.
Ich bin raus.


----------



## EpicTobias (18. März 2016)

Ne, aber ich würde lieber einen Monitor von Dell, Asus oder BenQ kaufen.


----------



## Hennemi (18. März 2016)

Wurden auch schon hier im Thread genannt. Du hast in deiner Tabelle ja auch schon eine große Auswahl mit deinem Punktesystem. 

Und zu den Kommentaren: Wenn 100 Leute den Monitor bestellen und 80 davon zufrieden sind, sind 20 unzufrieden. Davon liest man vielleicht 10 Kommentare von denen die zufrieden sind und 15 von den unzufriedenen. (Statistik garaniert nicht korrekt, aber ich denke es kommt rüber was ich ausdrücken will).

Laut deiner Tabelle ist folgender Monitor etwas für dich: Dell 2417H. 
Wenn dein Gefühl sagt, dass du den Asus willst. Dann probier ihn aus. Du hast immer noch 14 Tage Rückgaberecht, wenn du ihn online kaufst.

Wenn du auf den User hörst, der sich anscheinend am besten damit auskennt und dir schon sehr viele Informationen gegeben hat, dann nimm den iiyama.


----------

